# NEWS: All E60's built after 11/03 are prepared for Nav Retrofit



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

> As of November production, all MY04 5 Series will be prepared for the retrofit of a Navigation system. The retrofit kit will be identical to the factory equipped Navigation system (option 609) in terms of contents and similarly priced. The retrofit kit will be available shortly after the release of option 609. At this stage there is no firm date set, but the target date for the optional Navigation system is still March 2004.


----------

